# Saw this on KSL.. thought I would throw it on.



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =1&search=


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Link has been removed. What was it?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

It was an ad to kill some ladies problem coyotes.


----------

